# My Kelberi from Exotic Aquaria



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks again exotic aquaria


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Enjoy your pbass as they are one of the smaller growing ones! Here is what they will eventually look like. These were an earlier batch from exotic.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the both of you guys, awesome to see the fish i sold in great health!

here are some pics of my old kelberi. wait until they get over a foot long! thats when the colours really come out! be sure to keep the water clean and give them lots of massivore pellets! 1st 2 pics are of the pair 6 months after bags of pellets and clean water. last picture is when i first got them at 9-10 inch. big difference with some TLC!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

go to 1:20 in the below youtube link. these are the parents of my old pair and the babies that you guys have now. same parents. bahia kelberi from stars of the amazon breeding club in Taiwan, one of the most famous freshwater stingray breeders in Taiwan. They breed rays, kelberi bass and zebra plecos! It was cool to see the parents during my visit to Taiwan last year.

Stars Of The Amazon Taiwan Visit - 2012 - YouTube


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is another video of some Taiwan Kelberis that are in the USA. Breeding trio. Look how big these guys are! in a 500 gallon tank.

New Trio of Kelberis - YouTube


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow those are huge! other ones in there Azuls?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

pics from last night


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

they have grown fast! very nice and well fed!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

newer pic


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> View attachment 102146
> newer pic


Looking good!


----------

